# Pressure washer dies when trigger pulled!



## Zeitgeist

I have a Sears Craftsman pressure washer. I started it today and it will run but when you pull the trigger and apply pressure it immediately dies. Does the 2Cool brain trust have any suggestions?


----------



## Swampus

mine has a governor on it and revs up when in use---needs full blast fuel ting I believe. Hope it helps.

Try to quick squeeze the handle let off and then full press--may need a quick clean at the carb bowl and jet needle valve--sediment gets in there sometimes and varnish.


----------



## BullyARed

It's may be the cold air. Close the choke valve half way (to get more gas) and let it run warm first.


----------



## Barbarian

Good luck. I had one that I had nothing but problems with. Sent it back under warranty and they said I broke it. Yea right. Last thing I will every buy from Sears. It was piece of **** and Sears has become **** too.


----------



## utap1

Try and run it with out the gun. Just an open hose. Check the nozzle for clogs or obstruction.


----------



## Won Hunglo

What caliber gun are you shooting at your pressure washer?


----------



## dbarham

had the same issues its the gun


----------



## ENGULFED

*power washer*

not enough water pressure entering machine.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Carb buildup?


----------



## BBCAT

At idle the the engine is loaded due to no water flow and high pressure. When you pull the trigger it unloads the engine and the govenor pulls the throttle wide open. It sounds like a Carb. issue maybe from setting up. Run it with the pressure hose disconnected and the choke on. If you can get it running above idle, full choke it a few times to help clean passages.


----------



## KEMPOC

The pump has an "unloader" that bypasses water when you are not pulling the trigger. Therefore, the engine has LESS load on it when you have not pulled the trigger than when you are washing or have an open hose (no gun). Your engine is not carrying the additional load when you pull the trigger for whatever reason (there are many possibilities). I would begin with clean, fresh fuel and a new spark plug. Then, compression check (rings and valves). Dirty main jet in the carb is another possibility.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Thanks for all the advice. 

It was sitting for about a year and a half and I put new gas in it as it was completely empty. I changed the spark plug. These are steps that I took before I posted the thread. It also will die idling sometimes but definitely when you pull the trigger.


----------



## bg

It's the carb, even running it dry, the ethanol will varnish everything up. You can clean it but honestly, the ethanol does such a job on it that that's a very temporary fix. Replace the carb and run it monthly or it will happen again.

Thanks EPA.


----------



## Drundel

Clean carb, probably a 10 min job.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Drundel said:


> Clean carb, probably a 10 min job.


Call me bro!


----------



## baystlth22

I had that problem just recently. I changed from a 1/2 to a 3/4 inch hose problem went away


----------



## LouieB

Mine did the same. Had a hole in the primer bulb. Wouldn't hold pressure under load.


----------



## Zeitgeist

baystlth22 said:


> I had that problem just recently. I changed from a 1/2 to a 3/4 inch hose problem went away


It's all good, Drundel actually fixed it for me last time. Fortunately he needs to pressure wash his house so it is going to work out nicely 

Last time it was the carb.


----------



## Zeitgeist

LOL! Not sure if ya'll realized but this is a thread from 3 years ago.


----------



## Swampus

and just what I said!!! dang Matt! Ha!

--I am working on 2 washers --2 lawn mowers--and 1 generator today with the same crud to clean out!


----------



## Zeitgeist

Swampus said:


> and just what I said!!! dang Matt! Ha!
> 
> --I am working on 2 washers --2 lawn mowers--and 1 generator today wit the same crud to clean out!


Yes sir! You nailed it! Looks like it is happening again.


----------



## Pier Pressure

Just a FYI for anyone with the same problem on a sears craftsman powered equipment.

On the bottom of the carb, the small bolt that holds the fuel bowl on.. this bolt on the inside has some small holes drilled in it. Its often over looked and unnoticed. This bolt is also the high speed jet to these engines.

YOU NEED to clean these holes out, they get clogged up very easy.

There is a Pic here. http://www.justanswer.com/small-engine/4ghlb-craftsman-snowblower-modelnnn-nn-nnnn-engine.html#re.v/174/


----------



## BullyARed

Pier Pressure said:


> Just a FYI for anyone with the same problem on a sears craftsman powered equipment.
> 
> On the bottom of the carb, the small bolt that holds the fuel bowl on.. this bolt on the inside has some small holes drilled in it. Its often over looked and unnoticed. This bolt is also the high speed jet to these engines.
> 
> YOU NEED to clean these holes out, they get clogged up very easy.


Right on! There is a little square gap on the jet (bolt) where this bolt attaches to. The side hole on the screw (that attaches the bowl to the carb) must line up with this gap; otherwise the fuel will not go into the engine.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Good info, might try to fix it myself before I turn it over to Drundel.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Great work Drundel! Thanks!


----------



## Knot Kidding

start by letting the hose (unscrew the nozzle from the end so the hose is open) run without the gun. If pressure comes out, then rule out the gun,tube, nozzle.......and so on


----------



## CHARLIE

Carburetor needs cleaning.


----------



## fishingtwo

Swampus said:


> and just what I said!!! dang Matt! Ha!
> 
> --I am working on 2 washers --2 lawn mowers--and 1 generator today with the same crud to clean out!


I got a pressure washer that could use a little tlc as well, I'll give you a truck seat...lol


----------



## Zeitgeist

This thread was revived and Drundel has fixed it!


----------



## jackcu

bg said:


> It's the carb, even running it dry, the ethanol will varnish everything up. You can clean it but honestly, the ethanol does such a job on it that that's a very temporary fix. Replace the carb and run it monthly or it will happen again.
> 
> Thanks EPA.


Absolutely this. There is a model number on your motor and you can find a carb or parts for it with that number. I work on small engines and 99.9% of the time this is the issue. Best way to prevent is to run carb dry by turning fuel off. If not an option a GOOD fuel stabilizer is needed or you can buy the true fuel sold in cans in most hardware stores.This **** fuel we use is the worst. Contact me if you want and I can help you and clean it.


----------



## Zeitgeist

jackcu said:


> Absolutely this. There is a model number on your motor and you can find a carb or parts for it with that number. I work on small engines and 99.9% of the time this is the issue. Best way to prevent is to run carb dry by turning fuel off. If not an option a GOOD fuel stabilizer is needed or you can buy the true fuel sold in cans in most hardware stores.This **** fuel we use is the worst. Contact me if you want and I can help you and clean it.


Thanks and 100% correct. 2cooler Drundel fixed it for me and gave the exact advice you just did.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Matt, did you get you pressure washer fixed? If not maybe some 2 coolers could clean the carbs and that may fix it for you.........lol bro


----------



## Zeitgeist

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Matt, did you get you pressure washer fixed? If not maybe some 2 coolers could clean the carbs and that may fix it for you.........lol bro


LOL!


----------



## Bull Red

I know this is an outdated thread, but figured I'd chime in anyway. The stuff called START works pretty good for clearing these small engine carbs. I've had success with it on a few small engines. You just drain out the old gas, add 1/2 can of START and fresh fuel. Works great! And like already said USE FUEL STABILIZER! I like the Sta-bil Marine Formula.


----------

